# Five things you like fluffy



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Name five things that you like fluffy. The first five things that come into your head. 

Thought it might be interesting to see the results of this thread. 

:tiphat:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Ooh ooh! Me first!

1. Fluffy bunnies
2. Fluffy pillows
3. Fluffy teddy bears
4. Fluffy whipped cream
5. Fluffy ******s

:angel:


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

1. Fluffy pillows
2. Fluffy cake
3. Fluffy postmodern philosophy
4. Fluffy Wagner
5. Fluffy puppies:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Fluffy cats. I'm not a violent man but if I ever come across that Canadian weirdo who filmed his kitten emerging from a Santa hat only to be seized by his pet python then I think I'd have to kick his balls in.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> 5. Fluffy ******s


? 


Rabbits
Souffle
*Couchie*
Ice-cream
Pyjamas


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

x5


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

1. Fluffy scrambled eggs
2. Fluffy whipped cream
3. Fluffy comforters
4. Fluffy small animals
5. Fluffy ballet music


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Fluffy fluffies


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> 1. Fluffy scrambled eggs
> 2. Fluffy whipped cream
> 3. Fluffy comforters
> 4. Fluffy small animals
> 5. Fluffy ballet music


Forgot about scrambled eggs!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Fluffy butterflies
Fluffy pillows
Fluffy candles(?)
Fluffy gourds(?)
Fluffy croutons(?)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Another five things

1. Fluffy neckbeards
2. Fluffy ice cream
3. Fluffy computer screens
4. Fluffy tea bags
5. Fluffy pr0n


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Let's start with only one: Spanish Flan

http://www.google.ca/search?q=pictures+spanish+flan&hl=en&tbo=u&tbm=isch&source=univ&sa=X&ei=BUMjBB8X10gGvw5WoBw&ved=0CFgQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=644

Delicious!

Martin


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

1. Fluffy hospitals
2. Fluffy tanks
3. Fluffy roads
4. Fluffy mountains
5. Fluffy cups

Fluffy fluffy things aren't interesting, but flufferising the naturally unfluffy is a worthwhile thing.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

quack said:


> 1. Fluffy hospitals
> 2. Fluffy tanks
> 3. Fluffy roads
> 4. Fluffy mountains
> ...


I guess these will just have to do for now.

















:tiphat:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I like cute fluffy death metal.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

1. Puppies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *Coughs* 
2. Why did I think of mold? I'm weird... :lol: I don't like mold, it's just what came into my head
3. Chickens! 
4. Fairy floss
5. Goats - they look so cute! 

Now I have 3 animals on this list...


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Lenfer said:


> ?


I agree.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

elgars ghost said:


> Fluffy cats. I'm not a violent man but if I ever come across that Canadian weirdo who filmed his kitten emerging from a Santa hat only to be seized by his pet python then I think I'd have to kick his balls in.


This guy went on to be a cannibal and started shipping body parts around Canada to random addresses... Animal abuse is something to be taken very seriously.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Fluffy dogs.
Fluffy pillows.
Fluffy seats.
Fluffy Bartok
Fluffy CoAG. lol


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Mozart. (and there's no need for the 'fluffy' because that would be redundant :devil:)
Fluffy Ligeti eek:, that's even possible?)


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Fluffy pillows
Fluffy chickens
Fluffy feather dusters
Fluffy hair
Fluffy doonas


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I like cute fluffy death metal.


Ever tried cute fluffy Norwegian Death Metal? Best stuff you can get.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> Ever tried cute fluffy Norwegian Death Metal? Best stuff you can get.


Is that what your older brothers listen to?


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Is that what your older brothers listen to?


One of them liked it for a while.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> This guy went on to be a cannibal and started shipping body parts around Canada to random addresses... Animal abuse is something to be taken very seriously.


man, there are really crazy people in this world.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Fluffy barbecues
Fluffy manuscript paper
Fluffy Shakespeare
Fluffy Cnote
Karl Marx's fluffy beard


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Computers 
Violins (that could be interesting...)
Beanies
Books (actually, not really, I like interesting exciting books, not fluffy boring ones)
Pens/pencils (see attached picture)


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

1. Fluffy violinists
2. Fluffy penguins
3. Fluffy hobbits
4. Fluffy beef
5. Fluffy essays


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Fluffy penguins
Fluffy fluff
Fluffy harpsichords
Fluffy Karl Marx Beard
Fluffy CoAG Guitar Pieces that he still hasn't recorded


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh yes, fluffy Beethoven


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Fluffy cheerleaders.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Fluffy light bulbs
Fluffy Communism
Fluffy ballerinas
Fluffy shrubberies
Fluffy spam


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> Fluffy penguins
> Fluffy fluff
> Fluffy harpsichords
> Fluffy Karl Marx Beard
> Fluffy CoAG Guitar Pieces that he still hasn't recorded


I'll see if I can get it done in December.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Thank you. That would be perfect timing! I would use it as my "adventure song" for my journeys.

May it fill me with pride and bravery


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Fluffy fluff
Fluffy fluffballs
Fluffy fluffersons
Fluffy fluffies
Fluffy fluff-fluffers


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Two more, legendary rocker David Bowie and one of those Polish chooks that look just bizarre -


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

That chicken is quite cute


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2012)

Belly button lint--far preferable to stiff and crunchy.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Fluffy "WORKERS OF THE WORLD, UNITE!" (by fluffy CoAG) for fluffy orchestra played fluffily by my fluffy computer program.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Kontrapunctus said:


> Belly button lint--far preferable to stiff and crunchy.


You ever had stiff and crunchy belly button lint?


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Cnote11 said:


> That chicken is quite cute


Yeah but Bowie is 'cute' - well, in a fluffy way - but also has a better voice :lol:...


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Sid James said:


> Two more, legendary rocker David Bowie and one of those Polish chooks that look just bizarre -


*Shudders* David Bowie, that dude is creepy, I had to study a movie for school with him in it.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> *Shudders* David Bowie, that dude is creepy, I had to study a movie for school with him in it.


Philip Glass' fourth symphony is based on an album by David Bowie. I think that symphony is pretty good.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You ever had stiff and crunchy belly button lint?


I suppose if one leaves it in there too long it might turn crunchy.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

If it's crunchy, it's no longer fluffy.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Popcorn is both crunchy and fluffy... cotton candy can be as well.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I like my stuffing and my couscous fluffy


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Fluffy Thanksgiving dinners.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You ever had stiff and crunchy belly button lint?


Umm...no. That's pretty gross. In fact, I rarely have it at all!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Kontrapunctus said:


> Umm...no. That's pretty gross. In fact, I rarely have it at all!


Ah that's good then.


----------

